# MoM Gartik



## BurningShaddow (29. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab einmal ein paar fragen die die Performance von MoM angehen.
Ich habe gehört das die Erweiterung etwas mehr Leistung benötigt, ob es stimmt weiß ich aber nicht genau.
So habe ich mir mal meine Gedanken gemacht wie das dort mit meinem Pc aussehen wird.
Ich persönlich lege viel wert auf Grafik.
Ja auch auf Kantenglätung 4x +   und Bloom.
Ich mag dann einfach die Atmosphäre viel mehr.
Zur Zeit spiele ich mit einer NVIDIA Geforce 8600gt (512) und da kann ich leider nicht grade viel rausschlagen.
Das heißt Kantenglättung auf 4 geht plus gute texturen, aber auf den Bloom und Schatten kann ich dann verzichen besonders in Bruchtal.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt mir die Geforce 9800 GT zu besorgen habe allerdings noch nicht so viel über die Karte gehört.
Ist es mit dieser Karte möglich gut auf Max zu zocken inclusive DX 10?
Und wenn nicht, welche Einschränkungen hätte ich?
So über 30 fps sollten es schon sein ab da ist es ja fast egal wie viele man hat.


Der Rest meines systems sollte ausreichen: Quadcore Q6600 (2,4)
                                                               3GB Ram
                                                               Vista 32 bit
                                                               500 GB Festplatte

Meine Obergrenze ist 200 Euro und ich freue mich auf die Vorschläge von euch

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (29. November 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> Der Rest meines systems sollte ausreichen: Quadcore Q6600 (2,4)
> 3GB Ram
> Vista 32 bit
> 500 GB Festplatte
> ...


Wieso gibst du deine Festplatte hier an?!

Also al GraKa kann ich die 9800 GTX[200€] sehr empfehlen!
Läuft wunderbar mit DirectX 10 auf Optimal!
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich annahme, dass du deinen CPU ebenfalls ersetzen müsstest! Das wird verdammt knapp!
Gruß
Zorakh


----------



## BurningShaddow (29. November 2008)

Den CPU ersetzen ?

Hätt ich so nicht gedacht lasse manchmal den Task Manager nebenan laufen der ist die mehr als 20-30 % ausgelastet während ich spiele.


----------



## mastergamer (29. November 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> Den CPU ersetzen ?
> 
> Hätt ich so nicht gedacht lasse manchmal den Task Manager nebenan laufen der ist die mehr als 20-30 % ausgelastet während ich spiele.




Es gibt halt Idioten, die keine Ahnung von Computer haben, und so tun wollen, als ob sie eine Ahnung hätten. Lass den nur reden. Deine Q 6600 reicht vollkommen und IST zukunftssicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (29. November 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Idioten, die keine Ahnung von Computer haben, und so tun wollen, als ob sie eine Ahnung hätten.



Und es gibt Leute, die halten sich für die Allergrößten und meinen, jeden flamen zu müssen, der ein bisschen weniger Ahnung hat, als sie... -.-"


----------



## mastergamer (29. November 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Und es gibt Leute, die halten sich für die Allergrößten und meinen, jeden flamen zu müssen, der ein bisschen weniger Ahnung hat, als sie... -.-"




Dann google doch nach der Q 6600 .. Du wirst sehen, dass die CPU sehr gut ist. 

Jetz' würd ich sagen .. Selfowned .. hm?


----------



## Vetaro (29. November 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Dann google doch nach der Q 6600 .. Du wirst sehen, dass die CPU sehr gut ist.
> 
> Jetz' würd ich sagen .. Selfowned .. hm?



Der Umstand, dass man recht hat, gibt einem noch nicht das Recht, andere Leute zu beschimpfen. Auch nicht beim zweiten mal.

Und der einzige, der hier rumtrollt bin ich. Geh zurück in's WoW-Forum.


----------



## Factions (29. November 2008)

Mir gehen die Leute auch auf den Keks die immer wieder meinen man müsste seinen PC aufs Maximum aufrüsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dein C2D ist zwar nicht mehr der neueste aber vollkommen ausreichend. Das einzige worüber du nachdenken könntest, da Du Vista benutzt sind die 3 GB RAM. Hier wären 4 GB Sinnvoller wegen Dual Channel. Das mit nutzen und nicht nutzen ist völliger Blödsinn.

Zur Graka, also von der 9xxx solltest Du die Finger lassen. Mal ein bisschen Googlen. Die sind nix weiter als 8xxer mit ner neuen Nummer. Nur das eine 8er weitaus billiger ist als diese Mogelpackungen 9xx Persönlich bin ich zwar kein ATI Fan, aber derzeit ist es so, das die ATI Karten in deinem Preisbereich weitaus besser sind als Nvidia Karten. 

Also in Deinem Preisbereich ist derzeit die:

Powercolor HD 4870
Note:
81 Punkte
Preis:
200 €
Test in:
10/08
-
Fazit:
schnellste Karte im Segment, hörbar, DX 10.1 / Rad. HD 4870 / 512 MB

die beste Wahl (Quelle: GS)

Im Quelle Link siehst du, das die 9er weit hinten sind und deutlich teurer sind. Zumal viele auf die Mogelpackungen reingefallen sind und gar nicht mitbekommen haben das NVIDIA heftig eins dafür auf den Deckel bekommen hat. Selbst in den Oberklassen über 300 Euro Dominieren die ATI Karten. (Quelle: GS)
Sobald meine 88er den Geist aufgibt leg ich mir auch eine ATI zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten auch mal bisschen googeln. Fakt ist nur, mit einer ATI hat man derzeit mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ATI sind die einzigen die DX10.1 (Vista SP1) sehr gut Unterstützen. Nur bei den ATI Treibern muss man ein wenig recherchieren. Einige sind schlecht, andere Perfekt. Weis jetzt nur nicht welche Versionen das waren.


----------



## Hexensepp (29. November 2008)

jop wie ich ich das immer sage hast mit dem quadcore 10Ghz 
also CPU reicht vollkommen etwas besseres gibt auch wohl kaum auser die mit 3 Ghz für dann fast 1000€  ^^ 
 wäre evtl. noch interressant zu wissen wie du die Ram aufgeteilt hast gibt ja Dual meine ich das man 2 GB drinne hat aber nur 1 Gb verwendet wird weil sich die Daten auf beide aufteilen und dann das ähm glaube hieß single das man zb. 2 * 1 Gb drinne hat und diese kombiniert zu 2 gb sind denn da liegt auch ein bißchen performance und mit der festplatte sollte auf alle fälle eine Sata3 sein und mit hoher drehzahl um cache

falls ich was falsches sage bitte dem entsprechend verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (29. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Der Umstand, dass man recht hat, gibt einem noch nicht das Recht, andere Leute zu beschimpfen. Auch nicht beim zweiten mal.
> 
> Und der einzige, der hier rumtrollt bin ich. Geh zurück in's WoW-Forum.




Sofern du "Selfowned" als beschimpfung ansiehst - Ja

*grübelt* Und ich dachte, die hdro community wär' um einiges besser als die Wow community ..


----------



## Yldrasson (29. November 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> *grübelt* Und ich dachte, die hdro community wär' um einiges besser als die Wow community ..



Hm...



mastergamer schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Idioten, die keine Ahnung von Computer haben, und so tun wollen, als ob sie eine Ahnung hätten.





mastergamer schrieb:


> Jetz' würd ich sagen .. Selfowned .. hm?




... das dachte ich auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (29. November 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Sofern du "Selfowned" als beschimpfung ansiehst - Ja
> 
> *grübelt* Und ich dachte, die hdro community wär' um einiges besser als die Wow community ..



Dir wird auffallen, dass Yldrasson keinerlei behauptungen hinsichtlich Q6660 gemacht hat sondern nur feststellte, dass du Zorakh absolut Grundlos als Idioten bezeichnetest. Darauf mit "Selfowned" zu reagieren mag nicht nur unangebracht sein (da Yldrasson ja nichts und niemanden ownen wollte), und darum zähle ich es mit.


----------



## Factions (29. November 2008)

Jetzt hab ich es total vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also hier kannst du selbst dir ein Bild machen. LotRo DX10
Mit einer 8800GT 1 GB RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vista64 4 GB RAM, Alles max DX10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tipp, unter dem Video auf "_In hoher Qualität ansehen_" Und das hier ist auch in DX10 - B4K8 - LotRo, Eldar En Ennor - Promotion

Ps. Hört mal bitte auf euch hier zu beschimpfen. Hilft dem Themenersteller wenig...


----------



## Valinar (29. November 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> *grübelt* Und ich dachte, die hdro community wär' um einiges besser als die Wow community ..



Zumindestens erfüllst du alle vorurteile gegenüber der WoW-Com.....


----------



## BurningShaddow (29. November 2008)

Hmm ich komm jetzt noch einmal auf das Thema zurück.

@ Hexensepp  Mein RAM dürfte kein Dualchannel sein habe 3 1GB karten drinn.

@ Factions  Hmm klingt ja so gar nicht so schlecht nur leider muss ich sagen das ich von ati karten kaum ahnung habe und nicht sorecht weiß was
ich denn jetzt genau tuhen soll....

Würde so gesehen also gerne bei NVIDIA bleiben aber das was du gesagt hast gibt mir jetzt schon zu denken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (29. November 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Ps. Hört mal bitte auf euch hier zu beschimpfen. Hilft dem Themenersteller wenig...



Da hast du allerdings recht, ich bin schon ruhig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was den Arbeitsspeicher angeht, so meine ich, dass man auf der Vista 32 - Version auch gar nicht mehr als etwas über 3 GB haben kann. Ich selbst habe 2 x 2 GB drin, auch vom selben Typus, aber Vista kann nur maximal etwas über 3 nutzen. Es ist ein Update dazu raus gekommen, allerdings macht dieses nichts anderes, als beim Arbeitsplatz 4GB anzuzeigen, auch wenn nur 3 genutzt werden. ( Eine ganz tolle Leistung seitens Microsoft... :-/ )
Deswegen kannst du deine drei 1 GB Karten mit gutem Gewissen behalten, soweit ich weiß.^^


----------



## Factions (29. November 2008)

Ja ich kenne das. Wie ich schon sagte, ich selbst nutze seit Ewigkeiten NVIDIA. Nur was die letzten Jahre angeht hat NVIDIA ja alles mögliche mit seiner Firmenpolitik getan die Kunden zu vergraulen. Denken wir an die 8er Serie zurück. Erst kommt die 500 Euro 8800 GTX auf den Markt und 3 Monate später kamen die 88er GT mit dem neuen G92 Chip. Kosteten aber nur 250 Euro und waren schneller und besser als die vorigen 8800 GTX Modelle für 500 Euro. Da waren schon die Kunden sauer die sich die Karten für 500 Euro kauften. Dann dies mit den 9er Karten die nix weiter sind als die alten 88er GT (G92) nur in neuer Verpackung und teurer. Dann hielten die bewusst Treiber zurück und warteten auf ATIs neue Karten und wollten dann mit ihrem Wundertreiber die neuen NVIDIA Karten per Software aufmotzen um ATI wieder mal fertig machen zu wollen. Das ging allerdings diesmal in die Hose. Im Endeffekt muss es jeder selber wissen. Technisch gesehen sind die ATIs derzeit besser. Ansonsten schau in der Liste nach einer 9er Karte. Da musst Du aber ein bisschen über 200 Euro bezahlen. Also nicht das NVIDIA jetzt absoluter Mist ist. Das meine ich nicht. Nur in Tests liegen die ATIs halt derzeit Vorne nach langer Zeit der NVIDIA Dominanz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das andere sind halt Persönliche Emotionen die jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurningShaddow (29. November 2008)

Jep da ist was dran von diesen Tetst hab ich auch schon gehört und im Internet hab och auch öfter mal Vergleiche gesehen, wo ATI besser abschneidet als NVIDIA.....

Aus diesen Argumenten tendiere ich jetzt eher zu ATI, solange sie meinen Anforderungen standhalten kann ^^
So spare ich denk ich mal auch noch was Geld denn ein neues Netzteil muss auch heer meines hat nur 230V das dürfte bei einer neuen Karte versagen.

Lasse mich aber gerne immernoch und immerwieder belehren was die Graka angeht. 

Ich danke jetzt schon mal denjenigen, die mir bis jetzt bei meiner Entscheidung schon geholfen haben.


----------



## zorakh55 (29. November 2008)

Nur um das Rätsel mal aufzulösen: 
Ich hatte Dual.Core und nicht Quad-Core gelesen!
Und ein Dual-Core 2,4 GHz hätte nicht gereicht!

Eigentlich habe ich nämlich ziemlich viel Ahnung von Technik und Computern...

Simpler Lesefehler..
Und da ich früher einen 2,4 Ghz Quad hatte kam mir das garnicht komisch vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Factions: mit der  9XXX Serie hast du natürlich Recht! Bei einigen Modellen kommt es aber vor, dass zu selbe Preis der Kühler leiser ist etc, als beim gleichwertigen 8XXX Modell! Deswegen habe ich diese Serie empfohlen
@mastergamer: Ach.. Du muschtest goglen um zu sen, dat der cpu imba is? Ge weg du noob![/IRONIE] Und dein Nickname geht mal garnicht *g*

@BurningShadow: Also der Mist hier beruht leider auf einem Lesefehler von mir! Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3GB Ram reichen völlig. Mit 2en gehts im Notfall sogar auch!
Dein CPU ist natürlich wunderbar und reicht auch!
Als Graka würde ich dir wirklich die 9800GTX+ ans Herz legen wollen! Ich benutze diese im Momennt und kann alles komplett hochdrehen!
Ich habe sie damals für 150&#8364; erstanden! Normalerweise kostet sie wohl 200.
Von den meisten anderen Karten der 9XXX Serie würde ich aber abraten!
Wenn du genauere Infos zu Gründen willst schreib mir einfach eine PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Zorakh


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

_Der Quad ist völlig ok , zwar "alt" aber ausreichend.

Zu der 9800/9600GT kann ich dir nicht raten.


Wenn du eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte haben willst kann ich dir folgende Empfehlen : 


9800GTX+
HD4850
GTX260
HD4870 - hab ich übrigends drin , und mit vollem AA/AF und Maximalen Details keinerlei Ruckler , wäre ja auch komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Das mit dem Dualchannel ist richtig , und für MMOS (auch für SingeplayerSpiele) nicht grad unwichtig._


----------



## Hexensepp (29. November 2008)

mal was anderes wo liegen die 9er karten über 200 € es gibt 9800 gtx+ für unter 200€  schau mal unter alternate.de oder bemühe eine suchmaschine ob es günstigere Verkäufer gibt zb von xfx kostet die graka unter 200 € einfach mal vergleichen


----------



## BurningShaddow (29. November 2008)

@ zorakh55  Das mit dem lesegehler nehm ich dir gar nicht übel kann ja jedem mal passieren.
Und was du da sagst mit deiner Karte hört sich auch gut an und der Preis stimmt wohl auch so wie ich es im Internet bei snogard und co nachgelesen habe.
Habe mir zu der karte mal grade ein Crysis Video angeguckt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPEDrGuN4Gw

@ painschkes  Zu der HD4870 habe ich mir grade auch einfach mal ein video angesehen wo crysis gezeigt wird.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz-EPguQbHU

Bin schon etwas beeindruckt muss ich sagen so langsam weiß ich echt nicht mehr ob Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX oder ATI HD4870
so wie ich das sehe genügen beide vollstens meinen anforderungen.


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

_4850 :  Klick mich!  Kühl/Leise/Schnell.

4870 :  Klick mich!  <- Die hab ich , als 1024er Version drin. Ist Leise/Kühl/Schnell.

GTX260 :  Klick mich! <- Die neue Refresh Version , wenn eine GTX260 dann die!

9800GTX+ :  Klick mich!  <- Gainward halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wäre meine Empfehlung.



@Shadow : Die beiden Karten kannst du aber nicht miteinander vergleichen , dafür ist die Leistung und der Preis zu unterschiedlich. Ausserdem gehts hier ja im HdRO , oder um noch mehr Spiele? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BurningShaddow (29. November 2008)

Hmm joa das stimmt schon.

Also bin jetzt grade was durcheinander gebracht sorry.
Ich weiß jetzt das beide Karten HDRO auf max hinbekommen sollten aber welche Karte bringt denn jetzt nun insgesammt etwas mehr Leistung auf die 9800GTX oder die HD4870 weil du sagtest ja das man die nicht miteinander vergleichen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (29. November 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> Hmm joa das stimmt schon.
> 
> Also bin jetzt grade was durcheinander gebracht sorry.
> Ich weiß jetzt das beide Karten HDRO auf max hinbekommen sollten aber welche Karte bringt denn jetzt nun insgesammt etwas mehr Leistung auf die 9800GTX oder die HD4870 weil du sagtest ja das man die nicht miteinander vergleichen kann
> ...


Also ums gelich vorweg zu nehmen: Die nehmen sich nicht viel
Im Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss!
Eine bringt am einen Ende mehr, die andere am Anderen!
Im Moment ist die HD wohl die bessere!

Aber letzenlich ist es Geschmackssache!


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Also ums gelich vorweg zu nehmen: Die nehmen sich nicht viel!



_Selten so gelacht *g*

---


@ Shadow : Wenn du etwas mehr Geld übrig hast und auch noch mehr ausser HdRO spielst , nimm die GTX260/4870.

Wenn etwas weniger kosten soll , nimm die 4850 / 9800GTX+._


----------



## zorakh55 (29. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Selten so gelacht *g*
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Ganzen Post lesen ist angesagt!
Im Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss!
Und es reichen ja beide für HdRO! Also ist das hier durchaus angebracht


----------



## BurningShaddow (29. November 2008)

Also wie gesagt so bei 200 Euro ist meine Grenze.
Ich denke mal es wird die HD4870 werden die ist noch grade so im Preisramen 

Naja ich bedanke mich nochmal vielmals für euere Hilfe ich bin jetzt erstmal off ich schaue heute Abend noch einmal rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

_Mach das. 

Und viel Spass mit der Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DrDiode (30. November 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Idioten, die keine Ahnung von Computer haben, und so tun wollen, als ob sie eine Ahnung hätten. Lass den nur reden. Deine Q 6600 reicht vollkommen und IST zukunftssicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup genau deine CPU reicht vollkommen aus...allerdings rate ich dir noch Infos einzuholen über die 9800 Serie. NVIDIA hat nen kleines problem mit den Grafikkarten. Ist auch im I-Net nachzulesen.
BTW ich hab mein Vista auf 4 GB RAM aufgestockt und jo seit dem laufen die Spiele super (COD 5 und so weiter).
Würde dir empfehlen da noch bissel nachzubessern. Hmm allerdings Kantenglättung in nem Rollenspiel...man hat doch ehh ne andere Perspektive als bei Egoshootern und jo mir ist nen Treppeneffekt in einem MOMRP noch nie ernsthaft aufgefallen. Will heissen mir wäre da Antialising und was es da gibt eigentlich egal :-)


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

DrDiode schrieb:


> Hmm allerdings Kantenglättung in nem Rollenspiel...man hat doch ehh ne andere Perspektive als bei Egoshootern und jo mir ist nen Treppeneffekt in einem MOMRP noch nie ernsthaft aufgefallen. Will ehissen mir wäre da Antialising und was es da gibt eigentlich egal :-)




Dann würde ich dir eine (neue) Brille oder einen Termin beim Augenarzt empfehlen...


P.S.: was zum Kuckuck ist eigentlich Gartik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> P.S.: was zum Kuckuck ist eigentlich Gartik?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wichtigste Google-Ergebnis ist dieser Thread selbst. Auf Seite 2 der Bilder-Suche gibt es allerdings Pikachu, verkleidet als Hitler mit der Bildunterschrift "Happy New Year". Das gefällt mir so gut, dass ich gar nicht wissen will, worum es eigentlich geht.


----------



## Tralgas (30. November 2008)

hi!

ich häng mich hier mal an...

mein pc hat athlon64 x2 5600, ati x1950pro, 2gb ram und vista32. mit der leistung bin ich bei hdro sehr zufrieden (details auf hoch, kaum ruckler). in letzter zeit bin ich aber sehr neugierig auf dx10-grafik. da ich sonst kaum was anderes spiele, brauch auch nur für hdro eine graka. von preis/leistung und vor allem dem geringen energieverbrauch, habe ich jetzt eine hd3850 ins auge gefasst, speziell diese.
jetzt meine frage: rentiert sich die investition, nur um dann in dx10 spielen zu können? oder anders: hdro sieht jetzt gut aus, wird es dann spitzenmäßig aussehen?

da mein pc dieses btx-bauformat hat, kann ich nicht jede x-beliebige karte reinstecken. ich muss da schon auf die bauhöhe und größe des kühlers achten.
den ram zu verdoppeln ist natürlich kein problem, gab nur bisher keinen anlass dazu. ich kaufe übrigens nur ati/amd-produkte! zumindest solange sie noch in deutschland produzieren.


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Ohje, ein BTXler. Dann rate ich dir von der verlinkten Sapphire schon mal grundsätzlich ab - der Kühler ist höher als er auf dem Bild aussieht. Interessant für dich wäre eine der neuen 4650 oder 4670, diese sind mit kleineren Boards und Singleslot-Kühlern für BTX besser geeignet ( http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a363732.html zum Bleistift ) und zudem etwas energieeffizienter als die 38XX. Als Krönung auch noch einen Tick schneller, siehe hier. Übrigens auch unter DX10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit fährst du ganz gut, will ich mal behaupten. Und wenn dein Innenleben ähnlich dimensioniert ist wie auf dem Bild unten, dann bekommt die 4670 meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung für deine Kiste. 


Vergleichsbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Wenn schon eine neue Karte dann : 


1. Nicht von Sapphire
2. Würd ich , wenns schon ne neue Karte sein soll zur 4850 greifen.


Sie wird sicherlich vom CPU-Limitiert , aber selbst den musst du *irgendwann* mal austauschen.


Empfehlen würde ich einen von denen hier :  Powercolor 4850  oder  Xpertvision/Palit 4850 Sonic Edition 


Ich selber hab von Palit die 4870 Sonic Dual Edition mit 1024MB und bin vollstens zu frieden.

Leise/Kühl/Schnell.



Oh , das mit dem BXT hab ich jetzt erst gesehn -_-

Dann vertrau lieber auf Knurrbauch´s "Anweisung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tralgas (30. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ohje, ein BTXler.




danke für´s beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das problem am pc ist die tiefe des kühlers. im vorderen bereich der graka hab ich nach oben hin genügend platz.
eine 48xx werde ich mir eher nicht kaufen, weil sie für meine zwecke absolut overdressed ist. wenn von denen berichtet wird, dass far cry 2 absolut ruckelfrei auf höchsten einstellungen läuft, brauch ich die definitiv nicht. die gesparten 50&#8364; investiere ich lieber in sinnvolleres.
laut c´t-vergleichstest ist die 3850 die mit abstand verbrauchsgünstigste. jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein leises modell. und 1gb grafikspeicher kommt bestimmt auch der performance und geräuschentwicklung entgegen.

die wichtigste frage ist, lohnt sich die investition nur wegen dx10? ist es wirklich so viel schöner?

@painschkes: was ist verkehrt an sapphire?


----------



## Aerasan (30. November 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Mir gehen die Leute auch auf den Keks die immer wieder meinen man müsste seinen PC aufs Maximum aufrüsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann man so nicht sagen! die 9800gtx+ (hab ich) ist zum beispiel auf keinen fall nur ne 8xxx mit neuer nummer,und meiner meinung nach ach die beste Graka die du für ca 200€ bekommen kannst.... 


zorakh55 schrieb:


> Nur um das Rätsel mal aufzulösen:
> Ich hatte Dual.Core und nicht Quad-Core gelesen!
> Und ein Dual-Core 2,4 GHz hätte nicht gereicht!
> 
> ...


/sign 
genauso seh ich das auch, 9800gtx+ rulezZ! die ist echt einfach nur geil ich bin zu 110% mit ihr zufrieden


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Sapphire neigt dazu ziemlich heiss zu werden.

Ob´s mit jeder Karte so ist/war kann ich persönlich aber nicht sagen.

Für dich wäre dann wohl die 3850 oder die von Knurrbauch geposteten am besten.

Zu der DX10 Frage schaust du einfach mal hier.. zB :  Klick0rn!  oder hier :  Auch klick0rn _


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Det c't Vergleichstest ist... naja. Die 3850er verbrauchen durchschnittlich 100 Watt, während die 4670 mit knapp 60 Watt sogar mehr leistet... ich würd mir das überlegen, gerade weil die 4670er Boards auch kompakter gebaut sind. Zum Thema DX10: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,667828/N...ik-Test/?page=2 - gute Vergleichsbilder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_ Super Firma! 

 Auch super! 

 Von der Firma hab ich meine 4870 wie schon gesagt , ich find sie super. 

 Club3D - kannst nie was falsch machen. 

_


----------



## Sonntagshut (30. November 2008)

Eins versteh ich nicht, warum schliesst ihr, wenn der TE schreibt 3GB RAM, daraus darauf, dass er kein Dual Channel nutzt? Oo
Ich hab auch 3GB RAM und nutze Dual Channel... 2x512MB + 2x1GB = 3GB + Dual Channel? Xx

Ansonsten, ich spiel mit nem Athlon x2 5200 und ner 8800GTX auf max Details und DX10, normalerweise. Im Moment nicht, dank Memoryleak, und 64bit Betriebssystem kommt erst mit der neuen Festplatte drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anomander (30. November 2008)

http://www.arlt.com/pc+komponenten/grafikk...l+dvi+hdmi.html es soll eine günstige brauchbare Karte sein, außer dem ddr2 Speicher, wo ist bei der der Pferdefuß?


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Zunächst einmal.. Palit ist ne Super Firma.

Und diese Karte ist jetzt nicht so die Tolle Gamer Karte.

Eher die 4850/4870 - GTX260/GTX280._


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Das ist schlichtweg Quatsch. Abgesehen davon: um wessen Anfrage geht es überhaupt? Wo ist hier der Kontext? Und wo die Logik? Wenn ihr schon eure Weisheiten von euch gebt, dann quotet doch wenigstens den Fragesteller, damit sich auch der Richtige angesprochen fühlen kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Von wem redest du Knurri? _


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Das ergibt sich ausnahmsweise einmal aus dem Kontext. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Man könnte natürlich auch einfach Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Ich geh mal wieder Offtopic. Es geht aber auch um Gartik.

Ich hab grade eben mal einen Runi ausprobiert, und dabei festgestellt dass meine Level-1-Fähigkeit "Scharfer Spott" auf beliebiger Grafikstufe während des wirkens für unheimliches Ruckeln sorgt. Hat das irgend einen Grund (Die Fähigkeit sieht nicht besonders aus oder so), kann man da dran was ändern - und ist das überhaupt sonst wem ausser mir schon mal passiert?


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Also bei mir ruckelt da nichts. Ich entsinne mich, dass du auch eine HD48xx hast - welchen Catalyst benutzt du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Ja, es ist tatsächlich ne HD 4800 Series, ich glaube 4870. Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung, wovon du da redest.


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Installier mal den Catalyst-Treiber Version 8.10 [ 8-10_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu_69561 für XP  bei deiner favorisierten Suchmaschine ], der sollte das beheben.


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Ich hab aber Vista? Und was ist das überhaupt? Meine Treiber hab ich erst vor wenigen tagen aktualisiert.


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Da liegt das Problem: der neue 8.11 ist etwas fehlerhaft. Für Vista 32Bit: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/vista32...10-vista32.html


----------



## Tralgas (30. November 2008)

ich hab nochmal den c´t- vergleichstest bemüht. für mich ist die c´t nach wie vor die referenz im computer-print-medien-bereich. die 3850 braucht in der tat etwas mehr strom, als die 4670. ist aber auch deutlich schneller als diese. man muss nur durch einen designfehler auf perfekte kantenglättung verzichten. 
vielen dank, für eure links dx10 betreffend. es sieht schon gut aus. aber ich glaube ich verzichte auf die investition und spiel weiter mit meiner 1950. so viel schöner ist das auch nicht.

ps: die c´t schreibt, mit dx10.1 wird es erst richtig toll...aber das können die erwähnten grakas auch alle.


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Mein Treiber ist tatsächlich auf 8.11. Ich hab jetzt 8.10 Runtergeladen und genau das erlebt, was ich zu erleben erwartet hatte: Er sagt natürlich, dass meine treiber auf dem neuesten stand sind. Soll ich die etwa NVIDIA-mäßig erstmal deinstallieren, bevor ich den älteren treiber draufziehe?


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Tralgas schrieb:


> ich hab nochmal den c´t- vergleichstest bemüht. für mich ist die c´t nach wie vor die referenz im computer-print-medien-bereich. die 3850 braucht in der tat etwas mehr strom, als die 4670. ist aber auch deutlich schneller als diese. man muss nur durch einen designfehler auf perfekte kantenglättung verzichten.
> vielen dank, für eure links dx10 betreffend. es sieht schon gut aus. aber ich glaube ich verzichte auf die investition und spiel weiter mit meiner 1950. so viel schöner ist das auch nicht.
> 
> ps: die c´t schreibt, mit dx10.1 wird es erst richtig toll...aber das können die erwähnten grakas auch alle.



Naja, mit den neuen Treibern liegen 4670 und 3870 fast gleichauf, macht aber ja auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele übrigens trotz 48xx und vorhandener Vistalizenz lieber weiter unter XP und DX9 - ich bin da deiner Meinung: viel besser sieht es echt nicht aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vetaro schrieb:


> Mein Treiber ist tatsächlich auf 8.11. Ich hab jetzt 8.10 Runtergeladen und genau das erlebt, was ich zu erleben erwartet hatte: Er sagt natürlich, dass meine treiber auf dem neuesten stand sind. Soll ich die etwa NVIDIA-mäßig erstmal deinstallieren, bevor ich den älteren treiber draufziehe?



Ja, du musst den alten zwingend entfernen. Das CatalystControlCenter (soweit vorhanden) muss nicht mitentfernt werden.


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt gemacht was du gesagt hast, knurri. 8.11 Deinstalliert, neustart, 8.10 installiert. HdRO an  > Ruckelt beim wirken dieses Zaubers.


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Uh. Okay. Ich bin von 8.11 auf 8.10 zurückmigriert, weil die Performance deutlich besser ist, aber ich hab auch XP... schade. Dann sorry, Vista hab ich grad nicht installiert, sonst würd ich mir das mal anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (30. November 2008)

Hm... wahrscheinlich hat das nichts damit zu tun, da ich es nur am Rand mitbekommen habe und generell wenig Ahnung von solchen Sachen habe, aber ich hörte von einem Grafik-Problem beim Runenbewahrer, so lange man Direct X10 nutzt.
Kann es vielleicht daran liegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin überzeugter Runenbewahrer-Gegner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Mikrok (30. November 2008)

Wenn ich mir das System angucke werd ich neidisch....

Ich wollte mir auch eine neue Graka zulegen (dachte dabei an eine 9800gtx)
Allerdings wenn ich eure Systeme sehe kann ich direkt einpacken!!

Habe:
2gb Arbeitsspeicher
8600gtx (256mb)
CoreDuo (2,1ghz)

Ich wollt HdRo eigendlich ziemlich hoch zocken... Kann ich das sofort vergessen?? (ich zock ohne DirectX 10, da ich "nur" Xp habe)


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Naja , eigentlich sollte es - solange du AA/AF auslässt auch so super laufen?

Aber die 9800GTX+ ist zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was fürn Duo ist das mit 2.1Ghz..?_


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Naja, die 8600GT*S* ist ganz gut, aber so richtig "mit alles" wird das etwas ruckelig. Aber wenn du es mit FSAA und AF nicht übertreibst und Schatten und Sichtweite auf 75% runterdrehst sollte das ausserhalb Raids und den Etten schon ganz gut aussehen und akzeptabele Frameraten bringen [ * Standardauflösung 1280x1024 vorausgesetzt]. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrok (30. November 2008)

der Prozessor heißt Intel Core Duo 6420! Ich hab nur die 8600 gt... Kann man mit Xp mit dem Arbeitsspeicher eig. über 2gb gehen?


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Ja , du kannst zb. 4GB reinbauen - XP 32bit nutzt dann aber "nur" 3.25GB._


----------



## Anomander (30. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zunächst einmal.. Palit ist ne Super Firma.
> 
> Und diese Karte ist jetzt nicht so die Tolle Gamer Karte.
> 
> Eher die 4850/4870 - GTX260/GTX280._



Im Moment tut noch eine 6800 ihren Dienst bei mir, und da wollte ich günstig austauschen. Günstig = ein Betrag weniger als 100€,  da ich nicht, weiß, wann und in welcher Form ein neues System ins Haus kommt. Wo ist fürn Gamer denn der Nachteil bei der von mir geposteten Karte?


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Falls es die war die ich noch im Kopf habe (keine Lust hochzuscrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hat diese "nur" eine 128bit Speicheranbindung , das kann manchmal Recht kanpp werden.

Aber , Knurrbauch meinte ja das diese gut geeignet ist , und da ich mich mit den "Zwichenkarten" nicht so auskenne - hör lieber auf Ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Die 4670 ist ungefähr leistungsequivalent (mit Catalyst 8.09 / 8.10) zu den 3870, die 4650 ist zwar durch die geringere Speicheranbindung gedrosselt, aber selten hast du für unter 100€ so viel FPs bekommen. Wenn du den Mittelweg gehen willst, greif zur etwa 120€ teuren 4830. Die kann ich für Sparfüchse mit genug Platz im Gehäuse wärmstens empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2008)

Ja, so eine überraschung. Direct X10 aus, spiel-neustart - > Runenbewahrer ruckelt nicht mehr beim Casten. War ja gar nicht so schwer.

Und ich war schon irritiert, warum mein Grafiktreiber bei ener einzigen und auch noch dermaßen billigen fähigkeit für Spielstörungen sorgen sollte.


----------



## Yldrasson (30. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, so eine überraschung. Direct X10 aus, spiel-neustart - > Runenbewahrer ruckelt nicht mehr beim Casten. War ja gar nicht so schwer.
> 
> Und ich war schon irritiert, warum mein Grafiktreiber bei ener einzigen und auch noch dermaßen billigen fähigkeit für Spielstörungen sorgen sollte.



Dann war es ja wirklich das! xD
Aber freu' dich, beim nächsten Patch soll es behoben werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallihallo

Nach langer Denkerei, hab ich mich nun entschieden, zu Hdro zu wechseln. Der Grund für den Wechsel dürfte ja wohl klar werden (Wow -> Hdro)

Ich hätte nun eine Frage zu meinem System
Diese lauten wie folgt:

_DualCore E8500 - 3,12 GHZ x 2
4000 MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT
Windows Vista_

Meint ihr, ich könnte mit diesem System auf High spielen, ohne Ruckler, laggs, verzögerungen etc.

Ps: Das System ist neu bestellt. Um ehrlich zu sein ist es garnicht angekommen, kommt aber übermorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Dezember 2008)

High bestimmt, Ultra allerdings eher nicht. Da kommt die 9500 gut ins röcheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Dezember 2008)

hat das spiel eigentlich mitterweile mal nen x64-modus?


----------



## Aralonus (3. Dezember 2008)

Fazit:
schnellste Karte im Segment, hörbar, DX 10.1 / Rad. HD 4870 / 512 MB

die beste Wahl (Quelle: GS)

Im Quelle Link siehst du, das die 9er weit hinten sind und deutlich teurer sind. Zumal viele auf die Mogelpackungen reingefallen sind und gar nicht mitbekommen haben das NVIDIA heftig eins dafür auf den Deckel bekommen hat. Selbst in den Oberklassen über 300 Euro Dominieren die ATI Karten. (Quelle: GS)
Sobald meine 88er den Geist aufgibt leg ich mir auch eine ATI zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten auch mal bisschen googeln. Fakt ist nur, mit einer ATI hat man derzeit mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ATI sind die einzigen die DX10.1 (Vista SP1) sehr gut Unterstützen. Nur bei den ATI Treibern muss man ein wenig recherchieren. Einige sind schlecht, andere Perfekt. Weis jetzt nur nicht welche Versionen das waren.
[/quote]

jo stimme ihr zu...die würd ich mir an deiner stelle auch kaufen


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Geschmackssage ob man eine 4870 / GTX260 nimmt.

Muss jeder selbst Wissen ober ein Grünes oder Rotes Logo haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX GTX260 Black Edition -  Zu Empfehlen! 

Gainward GTX260 Limited Edition -  Genau wie diese! 

Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition -  Auch zu Empfehlen!  <- Hab ich selbst drin , kann ich nur Empfehlen.

Gainward HD4870 "Golden Sample" -    Natürlich auch! 


Sind alle Leise / Schnell und Kühl.

Das sind aber nur einige Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Devilyn (4. Dezember 2008)

Mikrok schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das System angucke werd ich neidisch....
> 
> Ich wollte mir auch eine neue Graka zulegen (dachte dabei an eine 9800gtx)
> Allerdings wenn ich eure Systeme sehe kann ich direkt einpacken!!
> ...



wie jetz du kannsd einpacken^^

Ich hab grad mal ein P4 mit 3 Ghz^^

1Gb Ram und eine ATI Sapphire HD 3850^^

ich kann alles auf hoch spielen ohne ruckler xD gut schatten hab ich aus gemacht aber sonst schauts echt gut^^ naja hatte auch noch nie ein Spiel was solch eine grafik hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mir aber nächstes jahr n neuen Rechner zu legen so im 500 euro bereich xD sollte meine alte Mühle locker erstezen können^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Machs am besten im Januar / Februar , da fallen die Preise schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Devilyn (4. Dezember 2008)

ja februar klingt gut^^

Da klingelt die Kasse wieder dank Geb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Hehe :>

Mach dann am besten nen Thread im Technik-Forum auf.. und guck dann mal im Sticky vorbei..

Der wird bald aktualisiert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Devilyn (4. Dezember 2008)

kay werd ich dann tun^^

immerhin sind 500 euro nicht wirklich viel, als Budget für einen neuen Rechner, Hilfe ist immer gern gesehn^^


----------



## arieos (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt. Ich hab ne 9800 GTX+ von Asus. Einen AMD64x2 5000, 4gb Ram und vista 64. 

Hab alles auf Ultra hoch, 16xAF, 8x AA, dann noch ´nen 2. Monitor wo immer ein Browser auf ist und ich zwischendurch beim Farmen meist noch Fernsehen schau. 

Hab für die GraKa 160 € bezahlt und bin sehr zufrieden. Far Cry2 auf max, Fallout 3 alles auf max .. gibt nüscht zu  meckern.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Dezember 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Fallout 3 alles auf max .. gibt nüscht zu  meckern.



Fallout 3 ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein "aussagekräftiger" Benchmark...die Oblivion-Engine hat ja auch schon nen paar Monate aufm Buckel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Hat doch keiner was gegen die 9800GTX+ gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wäre vllt sogar ganz gut im 500€ Rechner aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das sieht man alles nach Weihnachten wenn die Preise wieder fallen.


@LoLTroll - Jup , Fallout 3 sollte man nicht wirklich mit hinzuzählen (Auch wenns nen großartiges Spiel ist)_


----------



## arieos (5. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Fallout 3 ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein "aussagekräftiger" Benchmark...die Oblivion-Engine hat ja auch schon nen paar Monate aufm Buckel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja .. in den Standarteinstellungen sicherlich nich .. aber wenn mann an der user.ini rumfuhrwerkt, dann geht auch ne höhere Auflösung, höhere Sichtweite, und und und  .. 

http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=666763


----------



## Melethron (5. Dezember 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Sofern du "Selfowned" als beschimpfung ansiehst - Ja
> 
> *grübelt* Und ich dachte, die hdro community wär' um einiges besser als die Wow community ..



Ist sie auch normalerweise, doch nicht hier bei buffed ;-)) Hier treiben einige b1ubb Imitate ihr Unwesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Dezember 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> naja .. in den Standarteinstellungen sicherlich nich .. aber wenn mann an der user.ini rumfuhrwerkt, dann geht auch ne höhere Auflösung, höhere Sichtweite, und und und  ..
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=666763



nunja, ich kann über /script auch die WoW-Engine dermaßen aufbohren, dass selbst Highend-PCs dran aufgeben...aber in wie weit es sinnig ist, ist die Frage, da man dann keine vergleichbaren Daten erhält bzw. du selbst ja garnicht weißt in wie weit eine einzelne Option auswirkt (Rechenleistung, Speicherauslastung etc. steigt ja teilweise von einer zur anderen Stufe exponential).


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Dezember 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Nur um das Rätsel mal aufzulösen:
> Ich hatte Dual.Core und nicht Quad-Core gelesen!
> Und ein Dual-Core 2,4 GHz hätte nicht gereicht!
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich nämlich ziemlich viel Ahnung von Technik und Computern...





Wtf?Ein Dual core mit 2.4 Ghz hätte nicht gereicht?
Ich hab vor ca. 4 wochen noch Lotro mit meinem Amd 3200+ (!) gespielt, ja auf hohe einstellungen, und es lief flüssig, klar wie es in raids oder so ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber der unterschied von einem Dual core zu meinem billig ding, ist gross.
Aber zum glück bekom ich heute eh neuen Pc ;D
Ja ziemlich viel ahnung xD


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Aber zum glück bekom ich heute eh neuen Pc ;D



_Und , was is da so schickes drin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und , was is da so schickes drin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wahrscheinlich ein super neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2008)

_Haha.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Maxugon (6. Dezember 2008)

Sorry,für ne so ne doofe Frage,ich will mit HdRO neuanfangen und wollte fragen,ob ich mit den folgenden Stats meines PC auf "ultra hoch" spielen kann:
NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI
4096 MB Ram DDR2RAm Corsair Twin 2x6400U C5
XFX 896MB GTX260
IntelCore2 Duo(2x 3.00 Ghz)
Vista Home Premium 64Bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich auf eure antwort


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Dezember 2008)

sollte eigetlich gehen...


----------



## Maxugon (6. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> sollte eigetlich gehen...


auch auf der höchsten Einstellung?


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Dezember 2008)

Maxugon schrieb:


> auch auf der höchsten Einstellung?


wieso nicht? selbst ich komme ganz gut unter ultra zurecht (in Bree stürzt es leider auf 15fps ein)

E6600
ASUS P5B-Deluxe
4gb RAM
GF8800GTX

als Eckdaten...


natürlich wird Lotro auf deinem PC auch ruckeln, wenn du gleichzeitig nen Video codierst, Musik hörst, ne DVD abspielst, nen Crysis Benchmark laufen lässt und noch 4 Fenster eines beliebigen Browsers offen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (6. Dezember 2008)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,aber ich kann auch mal für eine Quest schnell auf den Desktop zurück und schnell bei buffed.de nachschauen,ohne das es laggt oder?


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Dezember 2008)

Wieso sollte es "laggen", wenn du auf den Desktop umschaltest? Wird dadurch deine Internetverbindung beeinflußt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es _wird_ beim hin- und zurückschalten _ruckeln_, völlig Wurst ob du nun mit einem 5000$-System oder einem alten Sockel A/AGP-System zockst. Allerdings ist das (rein subjektiv) zu verschmerzen, da ab 2GB RAM aufwärts dieser Moment kürzer wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (6. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es "laggen", wenn du auf den Desktop umschaltest? Wird dadurch deine Internetverbindung beeinflußt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für mich ist laggen und ruckeln eigentlich das gleiche.Ja,aber ich glaube mal gehört zuhaben,das das wirklich sehr reduziert werden kann je mehr Ram man hat.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2008)

Maxugon schrieb:


> für mich ist laggen und ruckeln eigentlich das gleiche.



Ja, aber für alle anderen Leute nicht. Wiki: Lag


----------



## Maxugon (6. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, aber für alle anderen Leute nicht. Wiki: Lag



Ok,einverstanden..


----------



## Fenrin (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab wieder HdRO angefangen und muss sagen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht. Nicht des Gameplays wegen, sondern, bei mir ruckelt es plötzlich. Ich meine als ich vor ein paar Monaten gespielt habe, ging es auf maximales Einstellungn einwandfrei. Ich habe es in der Zeit nicht deinstalliert und keine Einstellungen geändert. Trotzdem ruckelt es.
E6850
4GB Arbeitsspeicher
8800GTX
Ich hoffe, da gibts ne Lösung, ansonsten bin ich ein klein wenig enttäuscht. ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Spielst du unter Vista? Also DX10? Wenn ja , einfach mal ausschalten.. wie hier schon im Thread steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nasferian (8. Dezember 2008)

So ich wollt auch mal fragen wie es seit Moria aussieht. Ich hatte damals meinen lv 3X Kundigen und mochte das Spiel sehr gerne. Aber das Spiel lies mich dann doch irgendwie wieder los... Jetzt mit Moria gedenke ich es doch noch einmal mit einem Zwergischen Runenbewahrer oder einem Hüter auszuprobieren. Aber die Performance wäre für mich schon eine wichtige Frage:

Ich habe einen
Athlon XP 3000+
1gb Ram (512+ 2x 256 im Dual-Channel Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Gforce 7600fx

damit ging Lotro auf mittleren Details recht gut. In größeren Gruppen (so ab 5-6 Mann) wenn alle gleichzeitig RUMMS (Gruppen Kombo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) machten hing es mal ne halbe sekunde aber ansonsten war es wunderbar zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat sich die Grafikpracht so extrem weiterentwickelt mit MoM, sodass ich keine wirkliche chance mehr habe ordentlich Ruckelfrei zu spielen? Oder sind die Anforderungen in etwa gleich geblieben? Und ja ich werde meinen Rechner noch aufrüsten, aber das kann noch ein wenig dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und selbst wenn dann nur auf 2gb ram und nen besseren Prozessor (+Mainboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_2GB solltens schon sein (4GB wären besser , bei den Preisen (abgesehen vom Weihnachtsaufschlag) , nen Dualcore wäre gut - und ne bessere Grafikkarte auch.


Es ist *kein* Muss , aber wenn man was von einem toll aussehendem Spiele (Was HdRO wirklich ist) haben will , sollte man schon etwas investieren.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Dezember 2008)

bei den derzeitigen RAM-Preisen würd ich die empfehlen grad 4gb reinzuhauen und eventuell auf x64 umzusteigen


----------



## Nasferian (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja klar, auf was acuh immer umzusteigen ist eine Prima Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und ich weis auch das man die Athlon-Prozessoren grad billiger bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Nur mein Kostenpunkt liegt bei knapp 200&#8364; (Was bedeutet das riesige Umrüstungen nicht drin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) DAS WARS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein PC ist von 2002...Und mein altes Asus A7N8X Motherboard verträgt nix neues an Prozessoren... (Sofern es daran lag ich weis nur das mein Sockel für neuere nicht mehr ausreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Dementsprechend schau ich ob ich das Spiel weiterhin auf Mittel gut und flüssig spielen kann. (Mehr möchte ich auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) HdRO hat auch bei Mittleren Einstellungen die schöne Cummunity und den Spielspaß, das Spaßige Craftingsystem und die wunderbaren Quests, die Ruhige Umgebung und und und... Auf DIE Prachtgrafik kann ich ein wenig verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich danke zwar für die Antworten aber die Frage war: Hat Moria die Grafik zu hoch gepuscht oder kann ich es noch genauso wie früher spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! Ich nutz mal wieder das Topic für was völlig anderes. Ich überlege, einen zweiten Bildschirm anzuschaffen. Den Rest zitier ich mal aus dem Blog, weil ich die Frage da schon gestellt hab:



> Ich hätte allerdings auch gerne das zwei-Bildschirm-Prinzip zur verfügung. Muss ich irgendwas machen um 2 Bildschirme gleichzeitig an einem PC laufen lassen zu können? Ist das für den bedeutend anstrengender? Spricht da irgendwas gegen? Und wenn ichs mache, worauf soll ich da achten (z.B. einen ähnlichen Bildschirm wie den den ich schon hab oder so)?


----------



## Frandibar (9. Dezember 2008)

Nasferian schrieb:


> Ja klar, auf was acuh immer umzusteigen ist eine Prima Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich würde Dir raten auf 2 GB aufzurüsten!
Desweiteren vieleicht eine 8600er bwz. wenn das noch im Budged drin ist eine 8800er von Nvidia (Mit ATI hab ich keine erfahrung), einzubauen! 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man noch so ohne weiteres eine AGP Karte bekommt ?

Aber die beiden Komponenten müßte es um zirka 200 Euro geben!

Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich überlege, einen zweiten Bildschirm anzuschaffen


_
22"?
24"?
26"? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieviel sollte er in etwa kosten?


@Nefaras : Damit sollte es ein wenig besser laufen ^_^

*Grafikkarte :*  Klick mich! 

*Mainboard  :*  Klick mich! 
*
CPU :*  Klick mich! 

*Lüfter* : (weil beim CPU keiner bei ist , kannst auch den alten nehmen)  Klick mich! 

Wären dann : *201,68&#8364;* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitsspeicher wäre aber auch wichtig , aber gut - könntest du später holen._


----------



## Tralgas (9. Dezember 2008)

danke für eure tipps. ich hab dann mal eine hd4670 bestellt. ich geb dann bescheid


----------



## Vetaro (9. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> 22"?
> 24"?
> 26"?
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinen beitrag ganz gelesen hast weisst du, dass ich das zuerst gefragt habe. Ich hab davon, ähnlich wie von anderen Hardwaresachen, keinerlei Ahnung. Auf meinem aktuellen steht oben links 170S von Phillips dran, hinten nichts, was eindeutig auf die Ausmaße hinweisen würde. Das erste interessante Google-Ergebnis sagt 170 S 4 FG., 17 Zoll, keine Ahnung, ob die 4 FG auf meinen zutreffen und ob andere versionen andere Größen haben.

Es ist Weihnachten, ich hab auch selber ne ganze Menge Geld und sonst keine Wünsche. Wenn man Großeltern und so einbezieht - ich denke, 200 &#8364; als ist okay, über 350 sollte es nur gehen, wenn es _das_ Traumgerät ist.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Da du eine 4870 hast (wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere) ganz du dir das frei aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--

22"er wäre natürlich am billigsten..

aber da du ja zZ. Geld über hast könntest du ohne bedenken zum 24"/26"/30"er greifen.

----

Ich persönlich hab mit Samsung ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht , und werde mir bald den [ur=http://www.techpowerup.com/img/08-04-24/t220l.jpg] Samsung T220 [/url] holen.

Davon gibts auch nen 24"er =  Klick mich! 


Und die 26"er Version , ist halt nur ziemlich teuer :  Klick mich! 
----

Wenn du ne bestimmte Firma bevorzugst will ich dir da garnicht reinreden aber.. zu Samsung kann man aufjeden Fall greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

----------



Tralgas schrieb:



			danke für eure tipps. ich hab dann mal eine hd4670 bestellt. ich geb dann bescheid
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit spielen Leute Bioshock / Stalker usw.._


----------



## Vetaro (9. Dezember 2008)

Und was für interessante Eigenschaften haben Bildschirme? Arbeitsspeicher-Teile haben Speichergröße und Abrufgeschwindigkeit, Prozessoren haben irgend nen Herz-Kram...   Kommt es bei nem Bildschirm nur auf die Größe an und der Rest ist egal? Woran orientier ich mich da? Und: Wie ist das mit zwei Bildschirmen an einem PC, geht das so einfach durch "beide anschliessen, fertig"?


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und was für interessante Eigenschaften haben Bildschirme? Arbeitsspeicher-Teile haben Speichergröße und Abrufgeschwindigkeit, Prozessoren haben irgend nen Herz-Kram...   Kommt es bei nem Bildschirm nur auf die Größe an und der Rest ist egal? Woran orientier ich mich da? Und: Wie ist das mit zwei Bildschirmen an einem PC, geht das so einfach durch "beide anschliessen, fertig"?



du musst vor allen dingen schauen, dass die Reaktionszeiten der Bildschirme nicht zu hoch sind. dabei kann man sagen, dass es nicht höher als 5ms sein sollte, wobei eigentlich 2ms optimal sind.
Desweiteren würde ich dir zu nem TFT raten, Plasmabildschirme sind zwar auch auf dem Vormarsch, die Hersteller haben aber bis heute nicht das Problem mit dem Einbrennen gelöst. Nen TFT kann man tagelang mit einem Bild stehen lassen, da brennt nichts ein. 

Um mehrere Bildschirme zu fahren musst du diese einrichten, ansonsten klont die Grafikkarte (jedenfals bei meiner 8800GTX) nur den Bildschirm auf beide Monitore. Jedoch besitzen mittlerweile Windows und der Treiber deines Grafikkartenherstellers eigentlich gute Anleitungen und Einrichtungsassistenten. In jedem Fall den Treiber aktuell halten.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_LoLTroll hats schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reaktionszeit sollte so gering wie möglich sein und TFT´s sinds ja sowieso.

---

Wichtig wäre vllt noch der Kontrast/Die Farben..

Aber mit den von mir geposteten bist du auf der Sicheren Seite.. einfach mal nach Testberichten o.ä. suchen._


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Dezember 2008)

joa, stimmt. mit den SyncMastern von samsung kann mann eigentlich kaum was falsch machen ;P

Aber es gilt wie sonst auch: Einfach mal googlen. es gibt genug Communitys, die eindeutig mehr Kompetenz haben als das buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> du musst vor allen dingen schauen, dass die Reaktionszeiten der Bildschirme nicht zu hoch sind. dabei kann man sagen, dass es nicht höher als 5ms sein sollte, wobei eigentlich 2ms optimal sind.


Das war vor ein paar Jahren noch so, dass man da drauf achten musste, mittlerweile ist wirklich jeder Billig-TFT schnell genug.

Und ihm den Tip zu geben, einen 30" zu kaufen, halte ich auch für total bescheuert, nur "weil er das Geld dafür hat".
Jemand, der jahrelang ohne zweiten Monitor ausgekommen ist, braucht nicht plötzlich so ein Monster.

Da du nichts Aufwendiges mit dem Monitor machen willst (z.B. Gestaltung von Werbeplakaten, die so in den Druck gehen sollen, Layouten einer Zeitrschift, etc.), würde ich dir raten, einfach den günstigsten Monitor zu nehmen, der dir gefällt.

Und nur weil die Samsung Monitore bei geizhals.at in der Top 10 sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man die unbedingt versuchen muss irgendwem aufzuschwatzen.



LoLTroll schrieb:


> Aber es gilt wie sonst auch: Einfach mal googlen. es gibt genug Communitys, die eindeutig mehr Kompetenz haben als das buffed Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*nick*


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_-bloodberry- du bist auch ein wenig aggresiv? Genau wie Tikume? Scheint hier ja so zu sein..

---

Ich schwatz ihm überhaupt nichts auf.. abgesehen davon das ich nichtmal wusste das sie bei geizhals in den Top10 sind.

Samsung hat einfach mit die beste Qualität.. genauso wenig schwatz ich ihm nen 30"er auf.. ich hab gesagt , das mit seiner Grafikkarte alles möglich wäre.

22" reicht vollkommen aus.
24" ist einfach nur Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


26" wäre mir schon zu gross.
30" ist einfach riesig , sollte man sich auch nur zulegen wenn man wirklich 2 Din A4 Seiten nebeneinander machen will und solche Sachen..

----

Greif zum 22"/24" - damit solltest du deine Freuden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder natürlich von einer anderen Firma , lass nir bloss nichts von mir oder anderen aufschwätzen..._


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Dezember 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das war vor ein paar Jahren noch so, dass man da drauf achten musste, mittlerweile ist wirklich jeder Billig-TFT schnell genug.



Also bei uns war letztens nen Medion-TFT bei Aldi Süd im Angebot...wurde mit schneller Reaktionszeit und hoher Spieletauglichkeit beworben und hatte ne R.Z. von 8ms

soviel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Dezember 2008)

@painschkes

Hehe sry erst wieder heute reingeschaut ;D

Auf deine frage was mein neuer Pc so hat.:

Intel E8400 @3Ghz
Msi 260 GTX 896 ram
4GB OCZ DDr2
500GB platte von Samsung
Asus P5Q Pro Mainboard
600 Watt OCZ Netzteil

Gehäuse und Brenner hab ich alte behalten :›

Rundum glücklich damit <3


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Sieht bei mir so ähnlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die 4870 1GB , nen 550W BeQuiet Netzteil und GEIL RAM.. ich weiss also wovon du sprichst ^_^

----

Macht einfach nur Laune.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sieht bei mir so ähnlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Sowas von ;D

Ahja Netzteil ist bei mir auch n leises dings da OCZ StealthXStream 600W^^
Das geile am mainboard ist, das ich dem seine leistung manuell einstellen kann, d.h wenn er abends läuft während ich penne (was fast täglich der fall ist) pack ich den im Max. Power Saving Modus, er hat da weniger power, was mich aber nicht juckt wenn ich penne, ist dafür aber hörbar leiser, und wenn ich dann zocke, Turbo modus ftw :›

So und nun Turbo Modus an, und GTA IV zocken, jaa bei mir läuft Gta perfekt <:


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , das mit den Verschiedenen Modis find ich auch super..

GTA hol ich mir noch , hab ne "Lösung" parat falls es bei mir dann nicht laufen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ATI Karte unso.. -.-)_


----------



## Gromthar (9. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup , das mit den Verschiedenen Modis find ich auch super..
> 
> GTA hol ich mir noch , hab ne "Lösung" parat falls es bei mir dann nicht laufen sollte
> 
> ...


GTA lohnt sich! Macht schon laune. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Das glaub ich , ich hab bis jetzt alle Teile gespielt.. nicht komplett durch - aber ich kenn sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wart noch bis Weihnachten.. Geld unso :X_


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Also bei uns war letztens nen Medion-TFT bei Aldi Süd im Angebot...wurde mit schneller Reaktionszeit und hoher Spieletauglichkeit beworben und hatte ne R.Z. von 8ms
> 
> soviel dazu
> 
> ...


Reicht doch völlig. o.O
Hast du schonmal den Unterschied live gesehen, während du damit gespielt hast?
Oder nur davon gelesen, dass 5ms besser sind als 8ms?

Habs früher auch nur gelesen und dachte, dass da ja was dran sien muss, wenn damit immer geworben wird.
Dann hab ich mal einen 5ms neben einem 8ms gesehen und auch einen älteren mit ich meine 12ms.
Ich habe absolut keinen Unterschied bemerkt.

Außerdem spielt Vetaro keine Shooter, soweit ich weiß.
Daher ist das sowieso überflüssig.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Dezember 2008)

Bioshock und Mass Effect und Half Life und Team Fortress 2 hab ich. Aber ich meine es nicht ernst mit ihnen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Dezember 2008)

Und selbst wenn... ich spiele jetzt schon einige Jahre mit meinem Xerox 17"-TFT (hier mal der große Bruder: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a141442.html ) alles seit BF1942 aufwärts ohne jemals Schlieren oder sonstwas gesehen zu haben und das Teil hat angeblich "nur" 25ms Responsetime... so what! Die Zeiten in denen man wirklich deutlich Schlieren gesehen hat sind auch bei den günstigen Geräten weg - die hapern nur größtenteils mit Kontrast und Farbstärke. Mein Tipp: entweder nochmal denselben Monitor kaufen, den man eh schon hat - schaut homogener auf dem Schreibbrett aus - oder in den nächsten Elektronikmarkt gehen und "testschauen". Persönlich würde ich, wenn's denn nun sein müsste einen 19" Wide von HP ( http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249513.html ) oder BenQ ( http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a373055.html) anschaffen. Glasfrontverwöhnt, wie ich es vom Xerox schon so lange bin würde ich ihn zwar am Liebsten für immer behalten, aber ich glaub der Spaß ist bald vorbei... das Garantieende jährt sich demnächst zum zweiten Mal, ich glaub ich muss mich langsam aber sicher an den Gedanken gewöhnen ihn zu ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Dezember 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Reicht doch völlig. o.O
> Hast du schonmal den Unterschied live gesehen, während du damit gespielt hast?
> Oder nur davon gelesen, dass 5ms besser sind als 8ms?



Also teilweise merkt man das extrem(nach meinem Gefühl), besonders in Situationen wo viel passiert. zB die Gruppenkombos. Da ziehen dann Effekte schlieren und es entstehen gegeneinander verschobene Teilbilder (ähnlich dem Effekt, den man auch mit dem V-Sync behebt).


----------



## Kontinuum (10. Dezember 2008)

was hier alle immer am rumkacken sind mit "Ey Quadcore reicht nicht für hdro!!!1" was soll der mist, vielleicht weniger pilze essen dann klappts auch mit dem gehirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Dualcore 6000+ Atlon dingsabumsda prozessor ihr wisst schon und dazu ne ati radeon 3750 und 2gigram und kann hdro dauerhaft mit 60fps zocken (mit vsync und nem 60Hz bildschirm, also könnte es theoretisch auch höher sein, würden nur halt schlieren entstehen).

Wie kommen denn so Gehirngebilde zustande, dass der Threadersteller einen neuen CPU braucht? Was soll die kacke? Er hat i-nen Quadcore, da brauch man garnicht drüber reden... wie dämlich hier manche "Computerexperten" sind; LAngsam habe ich das gefühl dass lieber nur mit hohen nicht vorhandenen systemanforderungen geprahlt wird um zu zeigen wie toll die eigenen pc's doch sind... -.-"


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Dezember 2008)

Thank you for reading Page #1! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wie kommen denn so Gehirngebilde zustande, dass der Threadersteller einen neuen CPU braucht? Was soll die kacke? Er hat i-nen Quadcore, da brauch man garnicht drüber reden... wie dämlich hier manche "Computerexperten" sind; LAngsam habe ich das gefühl dass lieber nur mit hohen nicht vorhandenen systemanforderungen geprahlt wird um zu zeigen wie toll die eigenen pc's doch sind... -.-"



Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Computerspiele zZ noch nicht richtig mit Quad Cores umgehen können und dementsprechend ein guter Dual Core oft höhere Leistung bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine 2 pfennig


----------



## Tralgas (16. Dezember 2008)

so, ich hab jetzt die sapphire 4670 von amazon einpaar tage drin. bestellung und lieferung wie immer schnell und einfach.

sie ist erstmal etwas lauter, als die x1950pro, aber noch akzeptabel. ich wollte auch nicht so viel geld ausgeben, drum die.

ohne dx10 kann ich fast alles auf ultrahoch stellen und es ruckelt kaum. man muss aber trotzdem noch die ein oder andere einstellung nach unten korrigieren.
mit dx10 ist sie noch langsamer (logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und muss noch weiter runtergestellt werden. die grafik gefällt mir aber sehr gut, wesentlich besser, als vorher.
fazit: alles ultrahoch funktioniert auch mit dieser karte nicht, aber eine deutliche verbesserung ist doch zu sehen.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Freut mich das es bei dir besser läuft , aber Saphire war nicht so die gute Wahl :/

Überhitzungsprobleme und und und.. aber solange es läuft , ist alles super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Devilyn (16. Dezember 2008)

Warum Sapphire keine gute Wahl ist verschleiert sich mir immer noch.

Hab auch eine drin und keine Beschwerden^^

Eher mein CPU überhitzt weil der spassige Verein von Medion den Passiv Kühler so rauf genietet hat das man den nicht mehr los wird ohne den CPU zu zerreißen^^

Naja vllt. ist es ja bei der Sapphire Modell Abhängig^^


----------



## ink0gnito (16. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Freut mich das es bei dir besser läuft , aber Saphire war nicht so die gute Wahl :/
> 
> Überhitzungsprobleme und und und.. aber solange es läuft , ist alles super!
> 
> ...




Ich hatte bislang NUR Saphire grakas, und hatte nie probs mit dennen :x
Aber nun ist Nvidia time <:


----------

